# Q: Locating Aspergillus Oryzae



## evildrakey (30/1/12)

Anyone have a source for Aspergillus oryzae (Koji) culture. I can get Sake yeast, no problems there, but I'm looking for the Aspergillus oryzae to assist turning the rice starches into sugars.

Anyone know where I can get a hand on some culture???


----------



## brettprevans (30/1/12)

sigh

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...lite=%2BKoji%29


----------



## evildrakey (30/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> sigh
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...lite=%2BKoji%29



Thank you for that. I'll send the chap an PM, see if he's got some at the moment... Although he's not be active on the board for the last 6 months, so I'm not very hopeful :[

I have a Rice Wine recipe from a Ming Chinese Manuscript - Ni Tsan's Cloud Forest Hall Rules for Eating and Drinking that I'm going to try. The other brewing recipe in it, Duke Cheng's Mung bean Wine is rather horrid...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/1/12)

evildrakey said:


> Thank you for that. I'll send the chap an PM, see if he's got some at the moment... Although he's not be active on the board for the last 6 months, so I'm not very hopeful :[
> 
> I have a Rice Wine recipe from a Ming Chinese Manuscript - Ni Tsan's Cloud Forest Hall Rules for Eating and Drinking that I'm going to try. The other brewing recipe in it, Duke Cheng's Mung bean Wine is rather horrid...



You can order it online from Grain & Grape and other HB sotres, or even direct from the manufacturer here

http://www.visionbrewing.com/index.html

If for some reason you completely run through the other options with no success - PM me and I'll send you some.

The other way to make chinese rice wine is with these handy little puppies you can buy from your everyday asian grocer. They contain all the starch converting enzymes and bugs you need + the yeast to do the fermenting. Crush it up, sprinkle it on some steamed rice.... a month later and its rice wine.























TB


----------

